# Manual del tester



## vichval (Oct 7, 2006)

hola a todos: keria preguntar donde puedo conseguir un manual para aprender a usar las funciones del tester, pues me compre uno y el manual esta en chino, y ese idioma lo desconozco, solo hablo y leo español.
gracias.
salu2.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 7, 2006)

Hola , espero que esta pagina te ayude ,suerte, un saludo
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_multimetro.asp


----------



## vichval (Oct 7, 2006)

hola pepe: claro que esa pagina me ayudara, muchas gracias.
salu2.


----------



## robbin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gracias pepe por este link, ya lo vi y creeme que me ayudo muchisimo, la verdad es que lo necesitaba.   
Saludos al foro.


----------

